# مجموعة كبيرة من المصطلحات الأجنبية ومقابلاتها بالعربية



## mah_chae (8 يناير 2007)

مجموعة كبيرة من المصطلحات الأجنبية ومقابلاتها بالعربية من المَجمع حمّلها من هنا
مصطلحات التمريض 
مصطلحات الصيانة (جديد)
مصطلحات ميكانيك السيارات (جديد)
مصطلحات التموين و النقل (جديد)
مصطلحات البناء والجدران 
المصطلحات العسكرية
مصطلحات الهندسة (جديد)
مصطلحات الخراطة
مصطلحات الإذاعة والتلفاز والكهرباء العامة
مصطلحات الإنذار من الحرائق
مصطلحات السلامة العامة
مصطلحات الوقاية من الحرائق
مصطلحات جمال المدينة​


----------



## نايف علي (8 يناير 2007)

جميل جداً

لك مني خالص الشكر


----------



## مهندس ايمن نافع (13 يناير 2007)

جارى التصفح


----------



## mah_chae (13 يناير 2007)

مجموعة من المصطلحات العلمية ضمن كتاب الكتروني لتسهيل عملية البحث 

للتحميل اضغط من هنا


----------



## مررتجى (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## assass (31 يناير 2007)

الشكر غير كاف لما قدمته 
اتمنى ان يجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
لك جزيل الشكر الجليل


----------



## حميد مصطفى (16 فبراير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لهذه المعلومات القيمة فى مصطلحات الخراطة بالذات
لقد أتعبنى البحث عنها
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mah_chae (16 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا وشكراً جزيلاً على كلماتكم الطيبة


----------



## islam2a (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المصطلحات المفيدة


----------



## zaen (20 فبراير 2007)

يسلموووووووا

مصطلحات جميله

ملاحظه
بس لازم تفتح البعض قبل الحفض


----------



## mah_chae (20 فبراير 2007)

يسلموووووووا


> مصطلحات جميله
> 
> ملاحظه
> بس لازم تفتح البعض قبل الحفض


 
احفظها بهذه الطريقة


----------



## كرار العراقي (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المجهود ووفقكم الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 فبراير 2007)

تسلم على هذه المصطلحات


----------



## يامصبر الموعود (27 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا
لك


----------



## hamada_hassan_e (27 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عامر عبد عصمي (28 فبراير 2007)

*amer2000_h ************

شكرا علىالمصطلحات الهندسية


----------



## مهندس/اسماعيل (1 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا..............................


----------



## Ansan (7 أبريل 2007)

قواك الله ياقمر الاقمار


----------



## مييرا (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## الزئبق (11 مايو 2007)

راااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## المهندس قسام (3 يوليو 2007)

أحسنت أخي ... بوركت


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## فتى اشبيليا (6 يوليو 2007)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر , على هذا المجهود , بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## م/هاني بخاري (7 يوليو 2007)

يعطيك العافية على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (8 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووور ومشاركة رائعة جدا جدا


----------



## يــــارا (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alwardrus (9 أغسطس 2007)

الي الاخوه المهنديسن و الاداريين و الجامعيين العرب السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته.خلال الاربع السنوات السابقه بعون الله أجتهدة في وضع كتاب باللغه العربيه في هندسه فيزياء المكامن اللنفطيه والطرق المخبريه لدراسه خواص الصخور و النفط. في الوقت الحاضر أقوم بترجمه كتاب جيد من الروسيه الي الام العربيه يهتم خصوصا بطرق وضع و تصميم مشاريع الانتاج...الجدوي الاقتصاديه .... أمثله محلوله ... و ...الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسوالما هي الاليه التي تتبع في وطنا العربي لنشر الكتب. كيف يتم الحصول علي تصريح باعتماد الكتب لتدريسها في الجامعات. كيف و من المسؤل أو المختص بتنقيح الماده أو الكتاب لغويالكم جزيل الشكر و خالص التحيهأستاذ دكتور - أنور الوردماجستير استثمار حقول نفط و غاز. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه1997 .دكتوراه تصميم و تعميم مشاريع أنتاج النفط خلال عمليات الاغراق. جامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط روسيا الاتحاديه 2003 في الوقت الحاضر - مدير عام لمجموعه تصميم و تحليل مشاريع الانتاج للقطاعات النفطيه غرب سيبيرياء. شركة باشنفط باشجيو بروجيكتكذالك في الوقت الحاضر - أستاذ دكتور بجامعة أوفا الحكوميه التقنيه للنفط كليه المعادن –جيلوجيا –حفر – استخراج – استثمار. اتولي اعداد اخصائون في فيزيا وهيدروديناميكا المكامن النفطيهتحياتي لجميع المهندسين بريدي الالكتروني[email protected] الشركهhttp://www.geo-project.ru/eng/


----------



## alyase (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم


----------



## dhu (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ziad752002 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور


----------



## مدنيستى (14 سبتمبر 2007)

والله برافو عليك شكرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررررررررراً لك


----------



## احمد1970 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حيدر عبد الرحمن (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بارككم الله ونصركم....لاننا امه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين على المجهود الحلوووووووووووووو
تحياتي


----------



## يوسف الشاطر (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bander (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## مهندسة البصره (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المصطلحات


----------



## فاتح روما (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مممششششششششششششششششششكككككوووووورررررررررررررر:14:


----------



## abu jakob (21 أكتوبر 2007)

http://dict.leo.org/


----------



## Ismail Ali (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mozen_4 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخوي وما قصرت ..


----------



## ميساء 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا كنا فاقدين كل هالمصطلحات
جزاك الله خير وجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## لينة المهنسة (10 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور روابط مفيدة جدا


----------



## شعبانكو (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخى بانتظار جديدك


----------



## المهندس رائد محمد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شي جميل أخي وشكرا لك


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (23 نوفمبر 2007)

عذرا إشارك بغرض الإفادة العامة و حتى أتمكن من دخول مركز رفع الملفات


----------



## رنا نور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الهندسة معربة في سوريا بشكل رائع و حضاري


----------



## الريجستري (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لم استيع تنزيل اي ملف من تلك الصفحة 
والكتب هذه مهمة جدا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللهم انى استغفرك لكل ذنب تأملته بنظرى او اصغيت* *له بأذنى او نطق به لسانى**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها فى بياض النهار* *او سواد الليل وانت ناظر إلى**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل فريضة اوجبتها على فى آناء* *الليل واطراف النهار تركتها خطأ او عمدا**
**اللهم انى استغفرك من كل سنه من سنن سيد* *المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تركتها سهوة او غفلة او نسيانا**
**اللهم* *انى استغفرك واتوب اليك**
**اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلبى وجلاء همى وذهاب* *حزنى*


----------



## yacine74 (5 فبراير 2009)

*ترجمة المصطلاحات*

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## ماهرمالك (5 فبراير 2009)

مشورررررررر


----------



## احمد العزب العزب (14 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائع والله يبارك فيك


----------



## mr-mamdooh (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mr-mamdooh (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل
يا ليت ترفعها على موقع ثاني مره اخرى

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ensanmosalim (19 نوفمبر 2009)

انا عاوز مصطلحات ميكانيكا السيارت ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hythemforever (13 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز جازك الله كل خير ويرجى اعادة تحميل المجموعة مرة ثانية لأن الروابط لا تعمل
وشكرا


----------



## eehaboo (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا الك بس بعض الروابط فيها مشكلة


----------

